# ski vs. snowboard socks



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

hey, this is probably a stooped question but is there any big difference between ski and snowboard socks? i just got some underarmour snowsports socks (im assuming this means ski) and i was wondering if there would be any real big difference between them and real snowboard socks. thanks!

p.s. happy new years!


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

nope you'll be fine.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Ski socks are insulated more in some places and less in others while snowboard socks are generally consistent in insulation.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My Smartwool phd socks are the ski ones. The only difference from the snowboard ones is that the ski ones have less padding on the calf. And the last thing my giant calfs need is more padding. I love those socks.


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I got a pair of the UA snowsport socks for Christmas. I love them - beat my Smartwool and Burton socks to death.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

john doe said:


> My Smartwool phd socks are the ski ones. The only difference from the snowboard ones is that the ski ones have less padding on the calf. And the last thing my giant calfs need is more padding. I love those socks.


i have the smartwool ski socks as well. they actually have more padding on the shin rather than less on the calf if you know what i mean.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Under Armour | Men's ColdGear Barker Snowboard Sock | 1209191 | $17.99

Are those the ones you guys are talking about?


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

You know you're stupid when you can't spell stupid (stooped)...:cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

i just wear my old baseball socks from high school ha


----------

